# LG Optimus One or Dell XCD35



## makjack (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I am really confused between Optimus One and Dell xcd35 as I am getting the xcd35 at about the same price as Optimus one through one of my friends. 

I know that xcd35 has a really great screen, and else all specs is nearly same as Optimus one. Xcd35 has a smaller battery and has 256mb ram(can be unlocked to 512mb). I also need to know if xcd35 has the Adreno200 gpu that is present in the Optimus one. 

Please suggest which of these two is a better phone, if available at the same price. 

Thanks.


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2011)

Go for LG Optimus One. Dell phones are rebranded China phones so not worth using them.


----------



## makjack (Mar 16, 2011)

But I getting am a mobile with same specs and a much greater screen at the same price, so isn't it worth to look into it. Also, I know it is manufactured by ZTE, but does not have any manufacturing defects, so it doesn't matter if its Chinese or any other.


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2011)

if you have no problems it being china phone, its a great deal. Hope that the phone won't cat like other china phones after purchase.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey, being an O1 owner, I would say go for the Dell XCD35 if you dont mind the battery .. Because the screen resolution is just stunning (not just at that price ... at any price, that resolution can be considered as brilliant) .... it would make reading text so much easier ...

On a side note, the games would struggle a bit as the processor and GPU (similar to O1) would be forced to render at much higher resolutions ... so demanding games might not work great ...

And I dont think you should worry about it being made in china ... practically everything is made there ... and this is not rebranded by dell .. dell has subcontracted the building of the phone to a chinese manufacturer (more like how apple does with the iphone) .. you will be backed by Dell's warranty and customer support ... Everybody knows how good that is ...


----------



## makjack (Mar 16, 2011)

are you sure that the xcd 35 has the same gpu as optimus one?

Also, do the custom roms available for the orange san francisco work on xcd 35?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2011)

ZTE Blade specs
LG P500 specs

compare their chipset.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 16, 2011)

makjack said:


> are you sure that the xcd 35 has the same gpu as optimus one?
> 
> Also, do the custom roms available for the orange san francisco work on xcd 35?



Both use Qualcomm MSM7227 ... So yes, they should be identical ... 

Orange SF roms might not work ... but dont worry, the ROMs will start coming in ... When I bought the O1, there were only Megatron, Void and Prime ... Now there are some 4 more ... so ROMs will come in once the device gets popular ... else you can always cook your own ROM


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 16, 2011)

how can dell xcd 35's ram unlocked to 512 mb . Please throw light


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2011)

ZTE Blade have 512Mb ram, so does orange SF i suppose but in Dell XCD 35, its 256Mb. either is a 256Mb fixed or the later is locked due to defects. so some XCD's ram can be unlocked.


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks sam for useful info. So xcd 35's case is similar to phenom's dual core. Unlocking is depends on luck.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 16, 2011)

^ I doubt it .. more a case of 256mb fixed ... to keep costs down


----------



## makjack (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys, I decided to go for Optimus one. I want to know if BLACK color is present in India or do we only have the BROWN/GRAY one?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2011)

kamal_saran said:


> thanks sam for useful info. So xcd 35's case is similar to phenom's dual core. Unlocking is depends on luck.



yes. looks to be a similar case. just no ACC here.



k4ce said:


> ^ I doubt it .. more a case of 256mb fixed ... to keep costs down



fixed for most but some are shipped with 512Mb with 256Mb locked. possible. as ZTE is an OEM, so Dell can ask them manufacture with 256Mb ram.

so unlocking is a pure luck thing.


----------



## makjack (Mar 18, 2011)

Is there any place in Delhi where I could get a demo of Dell xcd35???

I have already used optimus one and really love the look and feel of it. Also, one of my friends said that the xcd35 feels like a cheap phone due to its build quality.


----------



## makjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Can anybody tell me where i can get optimus one in delhi for a sub-10k price?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

i don't know where but surely not in ''the mobile store''. they'll quote 11.9k. better just visit any local mobile shop & ask the price. if it retails for 10.5k or less, bargain or try some other shop.


----------



## Don (Mar 20, 2011)

What's the current pri e of optimus one?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

10-10.5k. but i got mine for 11.2k. some may take back the useless t-shirt & give 400-500 bucks extra discount.


----------



## begooddogood (Mar 31, 2011)

Both r good but i think lg optimus is good in low price


----------



## ManInRed (Mar 31, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Hey, being an O1 owner, I would say go for the Dell XCD35 if you dont mind the battery .. Because the screen resolution is just stunning (not just at that price ... at any price, that resolution can be considered as brilliant) .... it would make reading text so much easier ...
> 
> On a side note, the games would struggle a bit as the processor and GPU (similar to O1) would be forced to render at much higher resolutions ... so demanding games might not work great ...
> 
> And I dont think you should worry about it being made in china ... practically everything is made there ... and this is not rebranded by dell .. dell has subcontracted the building of the phone to a chinese manufacturer (more like how apple does with the iphone) .. you will be backed by Dell's warranty and customer support ... Everybody knows how good that is ...





Hello, LG O1 owner, why are you not happy with this mobil?
any specific reasons and so you suggsting to go for XCD35?

beause, i am aksing why that is -- i am planing to buyLG O1 soon


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 31, 2011)

Would suggest go for ZTE blade if you are getting from a known source....
but warranty would be a issue and an important one......
Maybe u can get one with an AMOLED screen  ...this combo totally outshines the O1 sans the warranty issue........

O1 ha battery issues and UI is crappy as always whereas blade gives u almost Vanilla Android 

p>S:vanilla Droid over LG UI anyday...


----------



## dsneih (Mar 31, 2011)

xcd 35 .. with dell its no possibility to get next upgrade so please check the version of the android with xcd 35..

i will not suggest to buy any android phone which do not has Android 2.2 or latest version as with 2.2 you can install the apps in sd card


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Optimus One. Better phone. YOu can overclock it to 700 MHZ for a small performance upgrade.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> Would suggest go for ZTE blade if you are getting from a known source....
> but warranty would be a issue and an important one......
> Maybe u can get one with an AMOLED screen  ...this combo totally outshines the O1 sans the warranty issue........



Blade is best bet with 2.2 but that means taking risk & with no warranty. if something goes wrong, end price of repairing such a mobile will cross 15k easily.



aakashdave11 said:


> O1 ha battery issues and UI is crappy as always whereas blade gives u almost Vanilla Android



batter issue? really? well sad to say but most members are getting 2days+ battery life. i browser net using WiFi (battery eater) at college almost half of the day & listen to 3hrs of music and play games a bit. and by evening time i am usually left with 70-72% charge. so still saying battery is bad?

about the UI, simply replace it with launcher pro. any kind of crappiness will vanish instantly. also most will go for a new launcher once they use vanilla android. also LG just added their own launcher & a few bloatwares (some comes handy though). nothing else.

PS: i am using void i.e. a custom rom & at stock speed. so with LG's rom one should get 2days of backup, which for an Android mobile should be considered above average.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Blade is best bet with 2.2 but that means taking risk & with no warranty. if something goes wrong, end price of repairing such a mobile will cross 15k easily.



Not worth the hassle and tension. 15 k is a lot.



Optimus One is becoming quite a phone at its price. Great Phone. Just about perfect.
I  have reccomended this phone in umpteen threads.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

i mean mobile + repair = 15k. & without 2.2/2.3, Optimus One is slightly better at same price (10k). at least LG has repaired/replaced the mobiles that died cause of user's will to go XDA's route.

yes, balanced mobile. last such mobile were Nokia 523* series & Galaxy 5 (priceerformance:feature).


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

so it seems people who want to experiment can do it in a tension free way with O1.

O1 is really good phone.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't understand the complaints of LG's UI. Most of the UI of theO1 is vanilla Android. LG has just tweaked it in a very few places like the Main menu. The Gallery, Music Player, etc. are left untouched.

Compare that to the Touchwiz of Samsung which heavily customises every corner of Android.


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2011)

Bumping this as I am in the same boat as OP was.

Budget is 10k and will be using the phone for chatting, browsing and maybe tinkering around with custom ROMs.

The situation with the XCD35 is that all new units come shipped with 512MB RAM and 2.2 Froyo as confirmed by buyers. I am inclined towards the XCD because of its larger resolution and that it looks better.

I have also read that Optimus One has dust accumulation problems. Apart from that it is a pretty good phone.

The modding ability does not matter as I may not switch from stock ROM after all (due to lack of time) and from what I have read, the XCD35 does have its share of custom ROMs too.

Any suggestions on which ones to pick? Will I regret buying the XCD35?


----------



## mavihs (May 22, 2011)

Dell XCD35 is a really good phone but you'll have to tinker(root it, etc) with it to get rid of some of really annoying probs you'll start facing in some time.


----------



## k4ce (May 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Bumping this as I am in the same boat as OP was.
> 
> Budget is 10k and will be using the phone for chatting, browsing and maybe tinkering around with custom ROMs.
> 
> ...



Lets just put it this way:

XCD35 over O1:
- Better screen (way better screen)

O1 over XCD35:
- Better battery life (1500mah vs 1250mah)
- Better performance in games due to lower resolution screen

So if you are only into mails, chatting and browsing(as you said above) & not into heavy gaming, pick the XCD35 .... Because the screen is just stunning ... and you should be able to get 1 day of backup at least with moderate to heavy use


----------



## har (May 22, 2011)

check this out-looks really good
YouTube - ‪Dell XCD35 Android Smartphone Review‬&rlm;


----------



## andro (May 22, 2011)

Also take in consideration the screen size,although it may seem only a difference of 0.3 mm b/w LG and Dell but in real world on-screen tying and watching videos,pictures and even playing games makes a quite a difference.The 3.5 inch screen is considered to be quite reasonable for touchscreen phones(ala Iphone...I am not fan,so pls dnt start bashing),but yes this size is almost perfect,below that things get a little clumsy,but not very much.


----------



## Krow (May 23, 2011)

mavihs said:


> Dell XCD35 is a really good phone but you'll have to tinker(root it, etc) with it to get rid of some of really annoying probs you'll start facing in some time.


Hmmm ok then I will root. But I just want a stable ROM with a good battery life.


k4ce said:


> Lets just put it this way:
> 
> XCD35 over O1:
> - Better screen (way better screen)
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply.  I find it very helpful. You pretty much confirmed what I had in mind.  No I am not into cellphone gaming. This phone will be my only internet connection for quite some time.


har said:


> check this out-looks really good
> YouTube - ‪Dell XCD35 Android Smartphone Review‬&rlm;


Thanks, the video was very helpful. 


andro said:


> Also take in consideration the screen size,although it may seem only a difference of 0.3 mm b/w LG and Dell but in real world on-screen tying and watching videos,pictures and even playing games makes a quite a difference.The 3.5 inch screen is considered to be quite reasonable for touchscreen phones(ala Iphone...I am not fan,so pls dnt start bashing),but yes this size is almost perfect,below that things get a little clumsy,but not very much.


The difference is 0.3 inches not mm (just correcting the typo). Thanks for mentioning that.  I am looking for an internet phone so I think the XCD 35 is the best option for me.


----------



## Samhades (Jul 12, 2011)

1.I wanted to buy the Dell XCD35. I will mainly use it for Texting, browsing, watching some vids, 3 hours of music, 24x7 EDGE, Few games like angry birds and asphalt when der is no power in house. A couple of hours of Wifi(2-3 days a week)

2.Does the new stock of Dell XCD35 ships with 512mb ram and 2.2?

3.Is it easy and safe to put cm7 2.3.4 ROM? And will it increase the battery life without damaging the Processor? And will the UI become fast and responsive?

Ty sooo much


----------

